# Cycles & Wife/Gf



## JStalin1953 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi everyone 

So I've never done a cycle before and I'm doing my research extensively before I start one, but what I am worried about is my wife noticing and asking questions when I do decide to do my 1st cycle.

I'm afraid she would notice when I start my 1st cycle.

*Has anyone been confronted by their wife/ gf? and what did you do?*:naughty1:

(I don't plan on starting my *1st cycle* for awhile yet - till I've lost more weight)
About ME:
Age: 25
Height: 6' 1"
Weight 320 lbs
Bicep: 19"
Calf: 20"
Chest: 56"

I'm far from being in shape. People would call me a "big guy". I'm definitely done growing (height). My goal in (around 10 years or less) is to become an IFBB Pro. I figured with my genetics that I could really push the limits on size.

I workout every day (1 rest day each week). I do cardio and weights. I've been losing weight slowly (25 lbs the past 2 months) and will be continuing my workout.

I've changed my eating habits and have stuck to them and will continue.  (No processed foods)

Also, I've been looking into *DNP* to help with the weight and I've read that having a higher BF % that there really isn't any side effects. *Any suggestions/ thoughts?*


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 4, 2014)

About 2 weeks she will notice your higher sex drive and your eating more. Blam3 it on tbe certain


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 4, 2014)

But I would personally suggest dont do any cycles until you platu. You should have a fee years experience training before you consider anything.   But then you will do what you want so my advice is text only at 509 mg a week


----------



## JStalin1953 (Sep 4, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> But I would personally suggest dont do any cycles until you platu. You should have a fee years experience training before you consider anything.   But then you will do what you want so my advice is text only at 509 mg a week



Thanks for the advice.

I used to train a lot in college and powerlifted in HS, then my last year of college and 2 years of a 9-5 desk job I gained weight.

I don't plan on any cycles till after I've lost a good amount of weight, hoping to get down to about 260.

On top of my bachelors, I'm studying personal training and nutrition.

*Do you think DNP would help get the weight down?*


----------



## squatster (Sep 4, 2014)

You will blow up from muscle memory alone- If she asks about juice - when she says it - are you doing juice? You just reply - wow do I look it? Do I look good? Get a little excited, strip down and get some. Never confess - never be guilty ever-increasing isn't shit 
Just me


----------



## JStalin1953 (Sep 4, 2014)

squatster said:


> You will blow up from muscle memory alone- If she asks about juice - when she says it - are you doing juice? You just reply - wow do I look it? Do I look good? Get a little excited, strip down and get some. Never confess - never be guilty ever-increasing isn't shit
> Just me



That's actually really good advice. Distraction. She will never know. THANKS!


----------



## squatster (Sep 4, 2014)

They think they know but never really do- I was thought to never confess any thing ever


----------



## srd1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Personally I wouldnt keep it from my wife if it was a girlfriend sure  I would hide it but my wife i wouldnt...Im very honest with my wife about what I do hell shes even done some really low dose test and peptides with me worked wonders by the way.. Running a cycle would be hard to do and keep from the wife like stated above you blow up sex drive goes thru the roof maybe a little edgy at times gotta be able to explain all that i would just be honest with her about what your wanting to do and your goals.


----------



## EastCountySD (Sep 4, 2014)

No matter what honesty is the most important thing in a relationship. I would tell her before you start...explain why your considering it and you may be surprised at her reaction...my wife was quite supportive......it actually helps with the "rage" side effect for me...I'm running tren/test/drol so I can get pretty irritable at times and she's able to look me in the face and tell me "calm down roid rage" which makes me realize that I am being crazy and we walk away calm down and shits better. The flip side of that scenario is your hiding the gear use you go into a little "rage" she's wondering why starts calling you crazy etc you defend yourself and the fight progresses cause she has no idea that there's a reason WHY and it's just all bad for both of you when one simple HONEST conversation could have circumventedthe whole ordeal......

Just my 2cents and I'm speaking from personal experiance
Good luck to you bro!


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 4, 2014)

My wife knew every time and she was kind of understanding.   The only thing she hated is she said I made her feel like a piece of meat.  But her way of getting me back was when I come off and have low test she would seem to get a sex drive..


----------



## Old Man River (Sep 5, 2014)

*Man up Big Guy !*

JSTALIN , you are 25;young man's age . I am 57; elite man's age ! Man up Big Guy! Are you chickenshit or confident about talking to your wife? Your wife is your best friend bar none other!If you are worried your wife will notice! Please,is she dimwitted on intelligence? Of course she will notice! She better notice great gains and quality of life if you do things smart.If you are in it for life, do it for your health also. You are a freshman in the University of Bodybuilding.You are going to school at this website. A lot to take in,but be selective and smart about the right way to do this life of bodybuilding and competition. 10 year game plan. Sounds great ! 35 years young, IFBB Pro! If you think ahead,3 ,5, 10 years, are there children in the picture? Post cycle every fucking time you come off of scheduled compound cycles thru the year. Blood work is a must. Be smart, tell her and show her its all about the love of life. Later, OMR


----------



## srd1 (Sep 5, 2014)

EastCountySD said:


> No matter what honesty is the most important thing in a relationship. I would tell her before you start...explain why your considering it and you may be surprised at her reaction...my wife was quite supportive......it actually helps with the "rage" side effect for me...I'm running tren/test/drol so I can get pretty irritable at times and she's able to look me in the face and tell me "calm down roid rage" which makes me realize that I am being crazy and we walk away calm down and shits better. The flip side of that scenario is your hiding the gear use you go into a little "rage" she's wondering why starts calling you crazy etc you defend yourself and the fight progresses cause she has no idea that there's a reason WHY and it's just all bad for both of you when one simple HONEST conversation could have circumventedthe whole ordeal......
> 
> Just my 2cents and I'm speaking from personal experiance
> Good luck to you bro!



Thats funny as hell bro my wife does the same thing Ill get irritated or edgy about something and shes like "did you up your dose or something?" Or "did you start a cycle" lol


----------



## psych (Sep 5, 2014)

I told my last g/f and my current up front. Not hiding it. Always said if you like to travel and do fun shit I need to compete and this is part of it. My current g/f new on the second date when she was like "Did you get bigger?" and at the movies I put my arm around here and she new my arm was heavier.

Never had a girl complain just get jealous when we go out.

Complains that when we lay on the couch i'm like a stone chair.

She can have all the covers cause i'm piping hot! My g/f is only 105 pounds so she's always cold.

Sex is amazing, just not when I can't cum and then I'm like "it's not you it's me" LOL!!!!

But every time I talked about it, I explained it, showed them how (takes the stigma away), and always am strict about my diet, training, no booz, sleep etc. So they know I'm serious and not just joy riding this shit.  

Working in medical field helps too.

Just have an adult conversation about it.

Also DNP is serious shit. Try something milder first like ephedrine and coffee.
Young guys hop on clen to readily and then end up hating it or not being able to handle it. I say ephedrine, it's cheap, get it at walgreens, not as harsh as clen or DNP.


----------



## Derek7X (Sep 5, 2014)

Tell your wife about everything. If you two are not best friends and able to be extremely open about everything, there is a much deeper issue at hand imo.


----------



## MightyJohn (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah I have told every gf, although I'm the man in the relationship so they deal with it or walk, doesn't hurt many are figure, physique competitors


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 5, 2014)

No on the dnp. Wont notice much at your weight plus its not really something someone like you need..do more cardio. Say no to burgers and most of all Go get a blood screen of current estrogen and testosterone as men who are over weight seem to have high estrogen . Thanks ib


----------



## JStalin1953 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey guys, thanks for all the advice.

I spoke with her briefly about it the other night. She is a nurse and is concerned about risks and side effects. I was trying to reassure her about correct dosages and not over doing it that I wouldn't hurt my body at all.

She kept bringing up having kids in the near future. I know I want to but I am hearing guys are still fertile enough in the middle of a cycle to get their wives pregnant.

I feel like I shouldn't be worried about fertility, but I would die [emotionally] if I couldn't have kids because of test.

I won't keep anything from my wife, we are best friends and she may not be as supportive as first, but I feel like the more I research and talk about it with her that she will start becoming more supportive over time.

Thanks for the advice on the DNP, I won't bother with it. I'll just stick to my cardio. I'll start up-ing to get the weight off.


----------



## psych (Sep 5, 2014)

Just get blood work done while on to put her at ease


----------



## squatster (Sep 5, 2014)

Old Man River said:


> JSTALIN , you are 25;young man's age . I am 57; elite man's age ! Man up Big Guy! Are you chickenshit or confident about talking to your wife? Your wife is your best friend bar none other!If you are worried your wife will notice! Please,is she dimwitted on intelligence? Of course she will notice! She better notice great gains and quality of life if you do things smart.If you are in it for life, do it for your health also. You are a freshman in the University of Bodybuilding.You are going to school at this website. A lot to take in,but be selective and smart about the right way to do this life of bodybuilding and competition. 10 year game plan. Sounds great ! 35 years young, IFBB Pro! If you think ahead,3 ,5, 10 years, are there children in the picture? Post cycle every fucking time you come off of scheduled compound cycles thru the year. Blood work is a must. Be smart, tell her and show her its all about the love of life. Later, OMR


I'm a chicken shit my self- I'm not manning up ever


----------



## srd1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Most if not all of the horror stories people hear about aas is either untrue exaggerated or it some fucking moron that abusing the shit out of it I mean tylenol is a good thing helps alot of people manage their pain but take a whole bottle at once and your taking a dirt nap....aas is the same as most things dont abuse it it use it responsibly (blood work & proper protocol) and its all good


----------



## EastCountySD (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I was on gear when I got my kids moms pregnant.....


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 6, 2014)

I recently stated in another thread I've been on for two years straight and i have twins brewing at the moment- so after two years my swimmers are still going strong


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes I also have one on the way and healthy after running for 6+ months. And I have ran really high doses at a young age and thought for a while I was sterile but turned out the alcohol was more to blame then the aas use. Stop drinking boom pregnant both times. You'll be fine brother she's your better half just don't ever hide it from her. Bloods are always a must. Private MD is the best place and easiest to get em done at. Just follow a good pct


----------



## MightyJohn (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes I unfortunately caused too many pregnancies over the years while on(think now I'm hopefully sterile)....You're still pretty young ever think about waiting a few years, having kids....then blasting high as the sky? No reason not to be the inshape/jacked father...just a thought


----------



## Derek7X (Sep 6, 2014)

Tell her that I have plenty of friends that are Doctors(not nurses...),and RN's, and every profession in between. They take copious amounts of stuff. Imagine an ICU/ER Doctor being on 3grams of test,1gram of deca,150 anadrol a day,and 8iu+ of pharmacy grade HGH. Yeah...I'm not exaggerating.

There are certainly long-term risks, especially if you are irresponsible and taking very high doses. Even these long-term risks are few and far for the average user because individuals entering this arena of the sport become responsible so they don't end up in a coffin. Yates said it best: swallow a bottle of aspirin from the store, and you won't wake up to see the next day. Swallow a bottle of dianabol and you will experience bad stomach aches, cramping, heartburn, etc, but you will never die from it. I would go as far to say that 2 weeks of Mcdonalds everyday is worse than 10grams+ of anabolic use for 2 weeks(assuming we eliminate extreme high doses of tren,orals,or irresponsible amounts of EQ from this equation). Lab work would confirm this too...literally...lol.

Simply explain to her that these drugs and their side effects are blown out of proportion exponentially to the 10,000th degree. How many people have been taken to the ER for steroid abuse in the last year? 0% of people. The number is so small it won't even reach 0.1%, and even if it did, I can guarantee you that most of those cases came from other stuff they were abusing alongside them: narcotics, opioids , sedatives, diuretics, recreational drugs, etc. For the vast majority of people, it's *NEVER* the anabolics that kills the individual, it's the copious , unfathomable, and unintelligent abuse by naive-minded people that were on a mission to literally kill themselves from the start who are abusing everything under the kitchen sink and have severe addictive personalities. 

It wasn't the crack cocaine and diuretics that killed them - it must have been the testosterone right (of that 0.05%)? Lol, some people's ignorance really is mind boggling. You can find an individual in the ER that is 260 pounds of solid muscle on the table and dying. He will be on aldactone, methamphetamine, large amounts of oxycontin, an iv drug user, and tons of ambien. But when he passes away, "Must have been the gh".

On the flip side:

I am not going to lie to you though, if you are telling me you plan to become an IFBB Bodybuilder, I am concerned for your health regardless. I would also not lie to your wife and tell her that you are not going to be playing with fire. Unfortunately, the problem with becoming a *Bodybuilder* is that you are forced to take very large amounts of stuff, and commit to "abuse". Everybody's definition of abuse is very individual. For me, I see 4-12 grams of gear alongside 10-30iu of HGH with our without insulin as abuse. PS,it was not bodybuilder's fault(for the most part) that this happened IMO -- it was society and the fans because they wanted to see bigger and better. They want to go to a show that they paid money for , and see something absolutely ridiculous and unfathomable. They want the "wow factor", so guess who pays for it? Bodybuilders. 

If you really want to enter this lifestyle, and submit to that kind of asinine drug use(not to mention the severe stress put on your internal organs from having so much weight to carry around and a plethora of other factors), nobody here is going to be able to stop you. But please recognize that you are only lying to yourself, your wife, and everybody around you that there is any possible way to become an IFBB Bodybuilder and be competitive while being safe. You are automatically putting yourself at risk with the doses required to reach those echelons of the sport. We are no longer talking about just being on 2grams of testosterone. We are talking extremely high testosterone,trenbolone,high doses of orals, growth hormone, insulin, peptides, tacking on high doses of other anabolics, and most likely adding "fat burners" which are also hard on the body. We are also talking about long term use of these things. Even if you try to make your cycles as "conservative" as possible, and as "safe" as possible, the effect will accumulate no matter what because that is what IFBB Bodybuilding calls for. This is a serious commitment, and you will really need to ask yourself: Will I be able to look at my wife in the face in 15-20 years from now while I am suffering from an abdominal aortic aneurysm, and tell her it was from becoming an IFBB Pro? I am not saying this will happen. You may be perfectly safe and fine, but the chance is always there. Especially since you are starting much older than individuals that started this when they were 15-18, when their bodies were more forgiving.

Enough of the rant . Please make the best decision here.


----------



## zoey101fan (Sep 7, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> Tell her that I have plenty of friends that are Doctors(not nurses...),and RN's, and every profession in between. They take copious amounts of stuff. Imagine an ICU/ER Doctor being on 3grams of test,1gram of deca,150 anadrol a day,and 8iu+ of pharmacy grade HGH. Yeah...I'm not exaggerating.
> 
> There are certainly long-term risks, especially if you are irresponsible and taking very high doses. Even these long-term risks are few and far for the average user because individuals entering this arena of the sport become responsible so they don't end up in a coffin. Yates said it best: swallow a bottle of aspirin from the store, and you won't wake up to see the next day. Swallow a bottle of dianabol and you will experience bad stomach aches, cramping, heartburn, etc, but you will never die from it. I would go as far to say that 2 weeks of Mcdonalds everyday is worse than 10grams+ of anabolic use for 2 weeks(assuming we eliminate extreme high doses of tren,orals,or irresponsible amounts of EQ from this equation). Lab work would confirm this too...literally...lol.
> 
> ...



If you're not doing 4-12 grams of gear alongside 10-30iu's GH, you're basically natty anyways


----------



## Derek7X (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah, nowadays, you're natural if you're under 2g, lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 7, 2014)

Derek7X said:


> Yeah, nowadays, you're natural if you're under 2g, lol


Lol


----------



## JStalin1953 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the feedback. It's been helpful!

I've been mentioning how I want to become a BB to my wife each night so she understands that I'm serious about.

I think about lifting every second of every day. I've never had this feeling before, but I feel like I must lift, I must get bigger, I must get stronger, I must do whatever it takes, eat whatever I have to eat, etc.

And this is not just a spurt of motivation, I've been feeling like this for months, day after day after day.

I'm working even harder to lower my BF % so I can start a cycle. I'm thinking of starting with a beginner cycle.

I've seen cycle kits on one the sponsors pages, and *the cycle is 10 weeks long, is that normal?*

I've been reading more cycles are 4-6 weeks and then a post cycle period of 2-3 weeks. I'm also trying to limit the amount of injections for my first cycle so I can used to them at first.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 7, 2014)

10 weeks of test e would be a good first cycle at 500mgs/ wk


----------



## BigTimeR (Sep 7, 2014)

If you can't share everything with your partner, fuck it whats the point? God if I had to hide shit what kind of life is that? Thanks god I have somone I can be myself around and that wont judge me.


----------



## Rpr4 (Sep 8, 2014)

I told my wife I was wanting to cycle. I thought she'd disagree but she actually helped me with my research and making decisions.  I explained why I wanted to cycle and she was good with it. Her thoughts are atleast im not snorting mounds of powder or doing other stuff or that im not hiding it. She will notice, not only from your muscle gains, but from possible acne, diff in sex drive,  aggression,  sleep patterns


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Sep 23, 2014)

My chick had hinted that she knew I was on something being as I havent been able to work out in a month and a half and haven't lost any mass. She asked what all I was on had been taking and was planning on taking. I explained it all to her and she was actually supportive of it. Says that being that she is a nurse she would prefer me to let her do my pins so she at least knows they are done right (I do them the right way she just likes giving shots). My point is I thought she would freak and leave and it turned out to be the complete opposite. It helped us a lot now that I dont have to hide anything from her.


----------



## fubaseball (Sep 24, 2014)

My girlfriend takes it too... So all I'm worried about is if she is dipping into my stash haha Gotta be honest man! Glad you told here... Better than her finding a used syringe in the trash


----------



## AtomAnt (Sep 24, 2014)

Late to the party, but I am with the guys who say honesty is best... I would be honest with my partner if I knew it was leading to marriage or I was married.  

When my my now fiance and I were dating and I knew it was going somewhere, we got to talking about bodybuilding... I explained the kinds of things that go on in the sport and my perspective.  I told her that this is something I partake in, but I do so responsibly and do not use much.  When i was "on" she saw how fast my progress was, so she asked me about what females can use... it was not long at all before she was on the sauce as well.... 

So, bottom line, be responsible, do not hide it, and keep your health first and foremost... Hell, you might even want to bring it up and ask your wife her thoughts on it first... Explain to her how it is not going t be detrimental to your health and how it can be used safely and how you really want to do this so you look better for her... 

Once you start being shady about shit things can escalate.. trust becomes questioned, resentment builds... not a good thing


----------



## AtomAnt (Sep 24, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I recently stated in another thread I've been on for two years straight and i have twins brewing at the moment- so after two years my swimmers are still going strong



Were you using HCG, HMG and/or clomid?


----------



## Legion (Oct 1, 2014)

I just ordered my first cycle. hopefully it's not crap or a scam. I just talked to my wife about it. she was against it at first because of the unknowns. i told her i was gonna order 2 test vial's just to see how my body responds and all. and she was for it.


----------



## Phospha$c3nts (Oct 1, 2014)

There are times in life where you will need to lie.  When it's with your wife, it should be as little as possible or even none.  

You have to have a place of refuge, and it should be home.

that's my 2 phospha-cents


----------



## RIZDRAVER (Oct 1, 2014)

I keep it from my wife not for fear of judgement. She already has an acute anxiety disorder. Thus, the idea of having illegal compounds within our residence would be enough to negatively effect her well being. 

Some things genuinely are better out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 3, 2014)

JStalin1953 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> So I've never done a cycle before and I'm doing my research extensively before I start one, but what I am worried about is my wife noticing and asking questions when I do decide to do my 1st cycle.
> 
> ...



DNP should ONLY be used by the well advanced. Stick with DIET,,CARDIO and WEIGHT TRAINING,,it will come off.


----------



## 70racerx (Oct 8, 2014)

Will your DR. notice that you are on the juice from your blood work?


----------



## twatwaffle (Nov 1, 2014)

Tell her. Before I moved in with and married my love, i dumped a bag of pins on the bed and said hey I juice and I always will. Now she pins my glutes for me


----------



## warzonz13 (Nov 3, 2014)

70racerx said:


> Will your DR. notice that you are on the juice from your blood work?



I can't speak for family docs but my cardiologists knew right away.


----------



## chaotichealth (Nov 4, 2014)

70racerx said:


> Will your DR. notice that you are on the juice from your blood work?


If they looking at your test levels yea cant be missed


----------

